
USPS ‘Informed Delivery’ Is Stalker’s Dream - el_duderino
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2017/10/usps-informed-delivery-is-stalkers-dream/
======
leepowers
> ....the Postal Service is working on an approach that it hopes to make
> available to the public in January 2018 which would allow USPS to send
> written notification to addresses when someone at that residence signs up
> for Informed Delivery.

Written notification is good. In addition they should implement mail-based
authorization, where an activation code is mailed to the customer, and the
code must be entered on the Informed Delivery web site to confirm
participation in the program.

~~~
bootcat
Also the current system has an option where you have to visit the local post
office to get authorized for the service !

------
bootcat
For myself personally, the service did ask specific questions and I don't
think other people can answer them. But indeed services like , spokeo, linked
and others can help us answer them !!

